# What's your car worth? WHATCAR are doing FREE online valuations including certificate



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,

Spotted this if its any good to anyone, I've tested it, and it seems to work 

It's live adjustable as well, So you can gauge what higher mileage cars are worth etc.. 

Whatcar Valuations

Enjoy

Chronos


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Nearly £38k for a 2009 with 28k on the clock private sale.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Telling me trade price on a 2009, 21000 miles is £35k, I was offered £28k. Very optimistic valuations there.

It's remarkable though that a 2009 car that cost £55k is still worth £35k 5 years on.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

borat52 said:


> Telling me trade price on a 2009, 21000 miles is £35k, I was offered £28k. Very optimistic valuations there.
> 
> It's remarkable though that a 2009 car that cost £55k is still worth £35k 5 years on.




Yes I think the prices are a tad high but your car with 21k is worth more than £35k easy.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Mine comes up at £46.911 from a dealer. I paid £47,000 6 months ago. Oddly, it did not know my reg number.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

My valuation certificate has just arrived !! 

I'll be printing that out, framing it, and putting that up in pride of place above the mantelpiece. How fantastic is that ?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Crazy, apparently private sale now is worth more than what I paid for my car at a dealer, and I've added 7000 odd miles to the car since I bought it!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Happy with my valuation, 2010 60 plate 10k miles £44,100


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

deankenny said:


> Crazy, apparently private sale now is worth more than what I paid for my car at a dealer, and I've added 7000 odd miles to the car since I bought it!


I did hear the R35's do increase in ££ in the Summer?? Due to increased grip... and popularity? maybe its a placebo effect.... who knows.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm guessing all sports cars in general would go up in the summer, as the demand is higher, especially convertibles.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Only goes to 2011?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Wow, a £100k for mine, maybe a Nismo on the cards then !!! Te he he he


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Be careful using this site, got a call today with nothing on the other end 3 times, after a simple google search I got back the following, absolute nuisance !!!

01278 278076 / 01278278076 - Find Out Who Called Me


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Steve said:


> Wow, a £100k for mine, maybe a Nismo on the cards then !!! Te he he he


I'm assuming it would be a £100k + your soul for the nismo as you are so against them :chuckle: LOL


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

deankenny said:


> Be careful using this site, got a call today with nothing on the other end 3 times, after a simple google search I got back the following, absolute nuisance !!!
> 
> 01278 278076 / 01278278076 - Find Out Who Called Me


Never put your real number into sites like this unless you want marketing. In fact never give your number to anyone unless you actually want to talk to them about something (that probably means I should delete my number from my GF's phone :flame


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Stealth69 said:


> I'm assuming it would be a £100k + your soul for the nismo as you are so against them :chuckle: LOL


That would be £100k then:chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

borat52 said:


> Never put your real number into sites like this unless you want marketing. In fact never give your number to anyone unless you actually want to talk to them about something (that probably means I should delete my number from my GF's phone :flame


+1 dont put your number into in internet websites in general,. unless you want a call back


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Get ready for the sales call that follows the email


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TREG said:


> Get ready for the sales call that follows the email


OR put in a fake number like everyone else


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Chronos said:


> OR put in a fake number like everyone else




I done the same but can see people getting caught out


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I just put Flynn's number in


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Doesn't recognise the Spec V for some unknown reason ;-(


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> That would be £100k then:chuckle:


Yeah as sold my soul years ago to the DEVIL :chuckle:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

ROG350Z said:


> Doesn't recognise the Spec V for some unknown reason ;-(


I managed to get the V-spec in and it came up at £45k 



Steve said:


> Yeah as sold my soul years ago to the DEVIL :chuckle:


Better change those tyres then Steve or you'll be paying up soon!! Summer monsoons are coming ...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Evo9lution said:


> I managed to get the V-spec in and it came up at £45k
> 
> LOL, so my offer to Middlehurst was £5k over !!!!
> 
> Better change those tyres then Steve or you'll be paying up soon!! Summer monsoons are coming ...


Yeah, went out in the beast this eve, before the monnsoon, but we are in the South (like France) so should be OK :bowdown1:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> Better change those tyres then Steve or you'll be paying up soon!! Summer monsoons are coming ...


lolz


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Thought this would be some sort of sales pitch or way to get your info when you needed to enter your phone number etc and didn't bother completing it. 

Autotrader offer a suggested selling price immediately without having to give away any details. Quote year, model and mileage and you get a price to trade and sell privately. 

59 plate Black edition with Nav at 23k miles came back at £40,300. 

And no follow up calls!!

Supply and demand in the summer like bikes seems the reason. Price will drop as winter approaches. 

Satan


----------



## WesleyHiers (Jun 19, 2015)

deankenny said:


> Be careful using this site, got a call today with nothing on the other end 3 times, after a simple google search I got back the following, absolute nuisance !!!
> 
> 01278 278076 / 01278278076 - Find Out Who Called Me




More negative comments on this page, too. Not looking good. BAD NUMBERS UK - 01278-278076 / 01278278076


----------

